# Suche Spieler für kleine Lan aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern 31.07-03.08



## MetalInc (25. Juli 2011)

*Suche Spieler für kleine Lan aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern 31.07-03.08*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Wie im Titel bereits geschrieben suche ich noch 4 - 6 Spieler für eine Lanparty! Wir sind momentan 4 Spieler. Da leider einige meiner Freunde arbeitsbedingt absagen mussten, suche ich auf diesem Wege neue Freunde mit dem selben Hobby. Wir sind ca zwischen 25 und 30 Jahre alt. Gespielt wird in einer Bauernstubbe in einem kleinen Ort. Geplannte Spiele sind CoD MW2, CoD MW1 Zombie Mod, C&C, Supreme Commander, Anno 1401. Gerne spielen wir auch andere Titel.
Die Lan findet vom 31.07 - 03.08. statt. 
Der Ort ist 17109 Demmin (nahe Greifswald)
Aufwärmmöglichkeiten für Essen und Getränke sind vorhanden, Übernachtungen sind möglich.
Bei interesse meldet euch in diesem Tread. Ich werde per E-Mail die genaue Anschrift mitteilen. Ich hoffe auf Interesse und vielleicht bis Sonntag...


Grüße Metal


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juli 2011)

Anno 1401


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

So etwas ist hier im Forum nicht gestattet, soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Spieler für kleine Lan aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern 31.07-03.08*



Micha77 schrieb:


> Anno 1401


 Du bist der Alleskönner oder nicht


----------



## Micha77 (30. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist der Alleskönner oder nicht



Ich fands nur lustig verwechselt :]


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Wieso ist denn sowas hier nicht gestattet?

Das man Leute zu ner Lan einläd, find ich jetzt nicht verwerflich


----------

